# Flatbed wheel lift pin



## Charles scozzari (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi, Today I finished up a pin for a flatbed truck wheel lift. The original pin wore and needed to be replaced. The replacement is 3 1/2" x 7", 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks for looking..


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi, Thanks very much for the "LIKE".     Charlie


----------



## alloy (Mar 26, 2022)

Love your avatar pic.  Your car?


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi yes it was, I don't own it anymore but it is still here in Staten Island. I built it in 1965 in b'klyn and sold in in1969. I later powered it with a 67 .30 over 400 cu.in. Pontiac. I Had it bored and balanced in a shop in New Jersey called J&J Engine balancing. used a M21 muncie and a 1958 Pontiac rear carrier with 411s, All in my fathers 1 car garage.  Thanks for your time and interest


----------

